# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten bij trage of snelle schildklier

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten bij trage of snelle schildklier
*
Ben je regelmatig vermoeid zonder dat daar een aanwijsbare reden voor is? Ben je lusteloos en geef je een gelaten indruk, of ben je juist hyperactief? De kans dat je met een té vlug of té traag werkende schildklier opgescheept zit is dan zerker niet denkbeeldig. Toch zijn de symptomen van deze nochtans veel voorkomende aandoeningen lang niet altijd gemakkelijk te stellen. Eens een sluitende diagnose klaar, bestaan er nochtans doeltreffende medicatie om deze aandoeningen te behandelen. Niet allemaal, alle schildklieraandoeningen kunnen immers nog niet genezen worden. Met een aangepaste voeding kun je zelf veel doen om deze schildklieraandoeingen te voorkomen of de gevolgen ervan te verzachten.

Je schildklier bevindt zich ter hoogte van je strottenhoofd en heeft een inhoud van amper twintig milliliter. Het mag dan wel een piepklein orgaan zijn, zijn functie mag zeker niet worden onderschat, integendeel. Je schildklier is als het ware de thermostaat én de besturing van je lichaam. Je schildklier heeft dan ook een belangrijke invloed op tal van belangrijke lichaamsfuncties. Deze klier regelt niet alleen je spijsvertering, maar ook je lichaamstemperatuur en je energieverbruik. Is je schildklier kerngezond, dan zal ze al deze belangrijke functies probleemloos waarnemen. Is er met je schildklier daarentegen iets aan de hand, dan is dit kleine kliertje in staat je lichaam compleet te ontregelen. Ruim tien procent van onze bevolking kampt met schildklierproblemen. Duidelijk meer vrouwen dan mannen, en dikwijls zelfs zonder het te weten.

*Produceert hormonen*
Naast de regeling van al deze lichaamsfunctie, is je schildklier ook verantwoordelijk voor de aanmaak van hormonen en houdt je zuurstofgehalte op peil. Bij een te traag of te vlugge werking zal je hormoonconcentratie verhogen of verminderen, met alle gevolgen vandien. De symptomen van een te vlugge of te trage schildklier zijn erg uiteenlopend en daarom is een vlugge en juiste diagnose niet gemakkelijk te stellen. Bij jonge vrouwen kunnen problemen met de schildklier aanleiding geven tot menstruatie- en/of vruchtbaarheidsproblemen.

*Te vlug werkende schildklier*
Een te vlug werkende schildklier ( (hyperthyreoïdie) herken je aan hartkloppingen, vermoeidheid, warmte- intollerantie, overmatig transpireren, zenuwachtigheid en prikkelbaarheid, overgevoeligheid, ernstige (in)slaapproblemen, gewichtsverlies en oogafwijkingen. Een te vlug werkende schildklieris in vele gevallen het gevolg van een erfelijke auto- immuumziekte waarbij antistoffen je schildklier compleet vernietigen. Deze antistoffen kunnen je schildklier ook stimuleren meer hormonen aan te maken. Toxisch kroppen is een andere en veel voorkomende oorzaak van een te vlug werkende schildklier. Hierbij werken warme knobbels in je schildklier te vlug. Een te vlug werkende schildklier kan ook veroorzaakt worden door een teveel aan jodium. Het verwijderen van je schildklier of een behandeling van een hyperactieve schildklier met geneesmiddelen kan je hormoonconcentratie danig in de war sturen.

*Traag werkende schildklier*
Een trage schildklier herken je aan spierzwakte en oververmoeidheid, aan koude- intollerantie, geheugenstoornissen, constipatie, ondanks een verminderde eetlust toch een beperkte gewichtstoename, en aan koude handen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Mijn schoonzus heeft last van haar schildklier. Nu heeft ze eindelijk de juiste dosis medicatie, maar dat heeft wel ruim een jaar geduurd. Ze was snel emotioneel, moe en kon weinig prikkels hebben. Een dag weg met z'n allen was heel erg vermoeiend voor haar. Ze is ook een tijd gestopt met werken, maar nu gaat het dus weer veel beter.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ben blij te horen dat het eiundelijk de goede kant op gaat met je schoonzus Nora!

----------


## pris1972

snap alleen de titel niet...er staat nergens in het bericht wat je nou wel of niet mag eten en is er uberhaubt wel een verband met eten?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Wanneer je de link volgt onderdaan dit artikel weet je direct wat je wel en niet mag eten Pris1972!

----------


## pris1972

oeps sorry niet gezien...thnx!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Geen enkel probleem Pris!

----------


## dotito

Bij mij is het onlangs ontdekt dat mijn schildklier te traag werkt. Ik was ook al enige tijd moe, had vaak koude handen en voeten, spierzwakte, enz.....

Er is ook nog ontdekt dat mijn schildklier ontstoken was daar de Dr. niets van gezegd heeft hoe dit geneest, zal dit wel uit zich zelf genezen veronderstel ik? 

Als iemand er meer over weet graag informatie?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@dotito: Ik palats een dezer dagen een informatief artikel over schildklierontsteking (is niet hetzelfde als schildklierinfectie). Kan je nu al wél zeggen dat er verschillende vormen van deze aandoening bestaan en dat in de meeste gevallen zo'n ontsteking na enkele maanden op natuurlijke wijze geneest. Hoop dat dit bij jou het geval is...

----------

